# Most realistic rock you have ever seen....



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

I've noticed a lot of DIY fake rocks being posted lately. One of the worst looking fake rocks you can have, is one that is all the same colour. Rocks are rarely if ever mono-tone. Having a single colour rock background looks awful. However the good news is, that with some acrylic paints you can rectify the problem and make your backgrounds 1000 times better. Pay attention to the details of the colour where water has and would run. To where fresh breaks would make the colour brighter etc... Here are some examples of how rocks should look.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks snowman  my google search history is full of rock formations and colours. That's great info to share


----------



## 5potted (Jul 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Having a single colour rock background looks awful.



?






While I agree with what you are saying regarding putting effort into the look of the backgrounds, having worked quiet a bit with render, and spending over $100 on paint for it to be drained out by the glossy sealer, it just wasn't practical or worth the extra effort for the minimal results. Any background is going to look better then plain walls, whether it's one colour or multiple.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

5potted said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that if the rock wall is too impressive that it becomes the feature and the snake is part of the scenery but some do look too unrealistic and also stand out. Love your wall by the way, I think you got the right mix.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 19, 2013)

Do I need to buy special paints? I thought I can just paint normal acrylic paints over the render.


----------



## RedFox (Jul 19, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Do I need to buy special paints? I thought I can just mix normal acrylic paints with the render.



I wouldn't bother mixing it with the render. Instead finish rendering and then paint over it. I use cheap non-toxic water based acrylics. As long as it says non toxic you should be fine.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 19, 2013)

Haha yeah I edited my post before I saw you quoted it. That's good to know


----------



## 5potted (Jul 19, 2013)

I use the render paints which are very expensive and you have to guess how much render will cover the whole thing otherwise when you go to make more you never get the right mix and end up with a wall where one side is out of colour to the other. Plus mixing with render dries lighter so you never get a good feel of how it will look until after it's done and dry. The only reason I haven't tried anything else is I've stuck with what I know.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

These are actually real rock formations from the north west.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

5potted said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just looks home made to me. But each to their own. As long as your happy with the results. Everyone is at different levels of ability and aiming for perfection is not everyone's cup of tea. 
Ive been around long enough to cringe when I see something that is mono tone in colour. May as well make it from lego!


----------



## Lawra (Jul 19, 2013)

A Lego background would be awesome! Would my snake hurt himself on the corners/edges?


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

Lawra said:


> A Lego background would be awesome! Would my snake hurt himself on the corners/edges?


Oh dear! What have I done?!!


----------



## Lawra (Jul 19, 2013)

hehe created a monster. Im considering ripping foam out and replacing it with the tonne of Lego my parents still have from when I was little


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Just looks home made to me. But each to their own. As long as your happy with the results. Everyone is at different levels of ability and aiming for perfection is not everyone's cup of tea.
> Ive been around long enough to cringe when I see something that is mono tone in colour. May as well make it from lego!



Yes it does look home made but so do alot of store brought backgrounds, exo terra for example are made very shoddy (can see the foam through paint).






Mine doesnt look like a Universal Rocks background but with it costing me under $20 im happy with how it came up.


Rick


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> These are actually real rock formations from the north west.


Where did you get these pictures from, I have just seen two of them pop up on a facebook site run by Micheal Cermak called working with nature?

Edit: Make that all four of them.


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 19, 2013)

snowman.. cannot tell if trolling of just expressing you opinion


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

Just trying to inspire people to do more realistic rock art. (Had a pm or two about it helping).
Here are some more rock formations for those who are enjoying the inspiration.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Where did you get these pictures from, I have just seen two of them pop up on a facebook site run by Micheal Cermak called working with nature?
> 
> Edit: Make that all four of them.



Yes I said he could post my pics.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

And some more... As you can see none of these rocks are a single colour. Stimi's BHP's, olives etc are all found around these area's.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

sutto75 said:


> troll


That's not very nice. I should report you. 
Google aspergers before you start casting stones (pun intended)


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Justdragons (Jul 19, 2013)

did you take all those pics snowman?? stunning. what location were they taken??

i would give anything to go on a holiday like that.. i wouldnt even know where and how to start to plan for something like that..


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> did you take all those pics snowman?? stunning. what location were they taken??
> 
> i would give anything to go on a holiday like that.. i wouldnt even know where and how to start to plan for something like that..



Yeah took them on the weekend. Went camping with my brother for a few days up at Karajini NP.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

Last lot... I look forward to seeing some AMAZING fake rocks from the hard core DIY team in the future


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yes it does look home made but so do alot of store brought backgrounds, exo terra for example are made very shoddy (can see the foam through paint).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes the lights give shadows which also reduce the single colour effect. The human eye is hard to fool. If we saw someones face and it was all the same colour we automatically think it's not right. Like a manikin in a shop. Like wise when you have spent time in the bush you have the same eye for detail in rocks, trees etc...


----------



## 5potted (Jul 19, 2013)

What you are trying to get people to accomplish is not possible (have you actually worked with these products before?!)... Most people are using render products which need to be sealed (most commonly pondtite), your so called perfection goes out the window once pondtite is applied due to the glossy shine and dulling any colour (if you can prove me wrong, please I'm all open to furthering my skills). Take this wall for example which I used a mixture of at least 10 shades of colour which just ended up looking like a royal mess... 






Had your post been along the lines of "inspiration for colour designs and landscapes" I wouldn't have bitten, but by saying people need to try to be more realistic because they look awful I'm not going to stand for. The work required to make rendered backgrounds takes at least a week for sculpting, drying and sealing and people shouldn't have to come on here and read that their effort looks awful. 

Just my opinion


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 19, 2013)

stop making me wet snowman !!!!
fantastic


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

It's certainly possible I know people who make them very real. And they insisted that indeed the trick is the array of colours that is needed. It sounds like your method is not suitable for achieving what is required for real looking rocks. There are many ways to do this and I'd post a link, but they are not site sponsors. If you don't do them yourself they are very expensive as they are basically pieces of art with all the colour that goes into them The easiest two tone method is a layer of light (perhaps red) then a layer of dark (perhaps grey). Sand back the top layer in parts to expose the red. Still not as good as a properly painted rock. But much better. You can also get into resin and fiberglass etc, or using molds of real rock formations etc etc...
Yes mono tone rocks is a pet peeve of mine. It makes me cringe, especially when you know that the poor sod has spent hours working on it. I can understand that people are happy with that look. And that is fine. But many people like to have natural looking enclosures and that means taking things to the next level.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 19, 2013)

5potted said:


> What you are trying to get people to accomplish is not possible (have you actually worked with these products before?!)... Most people are using render products which need to be sealed (most commonly pondtite), your so called perfection goes out the window once pondtite is applied due to the glossy shine and dulling any colour (if you can prove me wrong, please I'm all open to furthering my skills). Take this wall for example which I used a mixture of at least 10 shades of colour which just ended up looking like a royal mess...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What other sealers could possibly be used? I'm far from that stage but was hoping to stay away from anything too glossy (unless i go with lego )

I'd be insulted if someone said my background didn't look "real" enough and compared it to real rocks. After all, the highlight of the enclosure is our pet and the surroundings are only for it's benefit. IMO I don't think my Steve would mind if his rocks were painted hot pink.

But it is always good to note the varying colours in rocks, for aesthetics.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

I think to avoid the shiny look fibreglass or latex is the way to go as it is already sealed and can be painted to suit.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I think to avoid the shiny look fibreglass or latex is the way to go as it is already sealed and can be painted to suit.


And if you take a latex mold of real rock formations you are really cooking with gas


----------



## Lawra (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh... Bugger. Spray on sealer doesn't work?


----------



## sutto75 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey snowman lets see some fake wall you have done.any pics?


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> And if you take a latex mold of real rock formations you are really cooking with gas


I believe that is how they make "universal rock" backgrounds.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 19, 2013)

I didn't even think of taking a mould of a real rock. I've been having too much fun making a mess with foam


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

The biggest problem with taking a mould is the nice looking formations that Snowman has in his photos are too large to fit in an enclosure and if you looked at a small part that would fit in an enclosure there would be little detail and contrast that you get from the entire rock face.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

sutto75 said:


> Hey snowman lets see some fake wall you have done.any pics?


Nope no pictures yet. I'm still not happy with the results. They need to be perfect before I will use them. Until then I wont have any backgrounds in my enclosures. I'd be too embarrassed to have something I am not 98% happy with. Perhaps throw some OCD in with my aspergers lol.


----------



## 5potted (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't see how you can have a grudge about it when you've never tried it. Speaking on behalf of the majority here who use render, the landscaping detail and colour you have outlined is not possible with polystyrene and render so to live up to your "realistic" standards as you said, latex or fiberglass would have to be used (having stein fiberglass enclosures, good luck cleaning it if you use it on the floor!). Never having worked with these products I cannot speak about if this is a practical option. 

another monotone render inspiration shot for the majority  






I also use a mix of 1/4 water with my pondtite which helps keep away some of the glossiness.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> The biggest problem with taking a mould is the nice looking formations that Snowman has in his photos are too large to fit in an enclosure and if you looked at a small part that would fit in an enclosure there would be little detail and contrast that you get from the entire rock face.


I saw a lot of sections that would be perfect for a 1200x600. But like anything you have to frame the section almost like taking a photo.These rock however are in a national park. So I wouldn't take a mold of them  Termite mounds would also be cool.


----------



## 5potted (Jul 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Perhaps throw some OCD in with my aspergers lol.



Should have started with this quote  My render will never live up to your expectations!


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

5potted said:


> I don't see how you can have a grudge about it when you've never tried it. Speaking on behalf of the majority here who use render, the landscaping detail and colour you have outlined is not possible with polystyrene and render so to live up to your "realistic" standards as you said, latex or fiberglass would have to be used (having stein fiberglass enclosures, good luck cleaning it if you use it on the floor!). Never having worked with these products I cannot speak about if this is a practical option.
> 
> another monotone render inspiration shot for the majority



That's cool. I'm mainly talking to the select few that want to take it too the next level. Some people (like me) prefer a real looking rock is all. I thought I might be able to convert some of the mono-tones to colour, or at least inspire some people of what some formations actually look like in the top end. It's not just the colour, it's the detail, shapes, texture etc etc. It sounds like some of you are being defensive about it. If you are happy with single colour fake rocks that's great! But they just aren't for me. And like I said earlier it makes me cringe when I see them. Same goes for fake plants that don't look real etc too.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

5potted said:


> I don't see how you can have a grudge about it when you've never tried it. Speaking on behalf of the majority here who use render, the landscaping detail and colour you have outlined is not possible with polystyrene and render so to live up to your "realistic" standards as you said, latex or fiberglass would have to be used (having stein fiberglass enclosures, good luck cleaning it if you use it on the floor!). Never having worked with these products I cannot speak about if this is a practical option.
> 
> another monotone render inspiration shot for the majority
> 
> ...


It would be hard to hear that someone does not like something that you have worked so hard on but that is someones personal taste and in real life someone would not tell you something like that but that is the idea of a forum , to hear the good , the bad and the ugly comments. I would not take Snowmans comments to heart as he would not mean anything buy them other than it is not to his taste. I thought the first one you put up was ok looking and I like this second one you posted but that too is just my opinion on it.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 19, 2013)

Just a quickie; would herpers be prepared to pay for realistic faux rock product, similar to Universal Rocks, moulded directly from oz rockwalls, but more reasonably priced?


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Just a quickie; would herpers be prepared to pay for realistic faux rock product, similar to Universal Rocks, moulded directly from oz rockwalls, but more reasonably priced?


I would depending on price.


----------



## justin91 (Jul 19, 2013)

I honestly believe you went about wording your post wrong snowman. Yeah my rockwall is one color, I like it, I'm sure if my bearded dragon didn't like it he wouldn't spend all day on it climbing it, running around on it.. Sleeping on it. 

I do not believe you meant to sound like such an *** by you kind of did. People do put a lot of work into these kind of things and we all can't be artists. I for one. It is impossible for me to paint or build something without something looking bad or out of place. I just don't have that touch but yeah, I'm very curious and interested to see what kind of rock wall you can produce and for your sake, I hope it is 100% genuine realistic looking rock otherwise, well, it'll be awful.

(mods, don't mean sound harsh, wasn't trying be mean or put him down, just replying to his post as accurate as I can)


----------



## 5potted (Jul 19, 2013)

I couldn't care if he likes it or not, I'm happy with it which is the only thing that matters. As in my original post, I use what I know and that's render. There isn't much information out there about alternatives however it's always something I'm open to learning about. 

I think this discussion is good so people have insight into what outcomes are available with different products.

And for my own curiosity, further information on the cost/practicality of fiberglass etc is more than welcome


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2013)

justin91 said:


> I honestly believe you went about wording your post wrong snowman. Yeah my rockwall is one color, I like it, I'm sure if my bearded dragon didn't like it he wouldn't spend all day on it climbing it, running around on it.. Sleeping on it.
> 
> I do not believe you meant to sound like such an *** by you kind of did. People do put a lot of work into these kind of things and we all can't be artists. I for one. It is impossible for me to paint or build something without something looking bad or out of place. I just don't have that touch but yeah, I'm very curious and interested to see what kind of rock wall you can produce and for your sake, I hope it is 100% genuine realistic looking rock otherwise, well, it'll be awful.
> 
> (mods, don't mean sound harsh, wasn't trying be mean or put him down, just replying to his post as accurate as I can)


If I can't make it I would buy it. Water Rat has some real looking rocks he made that are up to my standards. He may post some for you to see.... 
As for insulting me... I just say things bluntly... I don't always get the subtleties of human emotion. That's why I mentioned I suffer from aspergers earlier, it's not an excuse, I just don't express myself the same as 'normal' people. I mean no harm, but I'm also disappointed with all the mono-tone backgrounds being produced. Perhaps I feel a little embarrassed for them? But I don't begrudge them having a go and using them. At the end of the day the backgrounds are for our benefit. The animals don't care if its blank melamine with shelves or a decorated fake rock. They will act the same with both.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 19, 2013)

The best way to get colour on looking natural would be airbrushing, i thought about investing in one (around $100) but my artisic abilities are very limited.

I can understand what you are saying about how some background look but i guess it comes down to purpose of the piece. A 60x60cm cube viviarium with some geckos would look great with a dark coloured background and a lot of fake plants or branches covering 70% of the background, would not matter if putting as much detail as real rock as it will be mostly covered. A fully exposed background looks great if it has the different shade in it, but it is very hard to achieve a nature look (not impossible, just alot of time an effort).

The problem with mass produced backgrounds is either low quality (exo terra) or very limited designs (universal rocks). It would be great if there were around 20-30 different colours and designs to the Universal rocks.

The other deciding factor is price, with Universal Rocks now being overseas the prices on all there items have skyrocketed (not that they werent pricey before).


Rick


----------



## 5potted (Jul 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> If I can't make it I would buy it. Water Rat has some real looking rocks he made that are up to my standards. He may post some for you to see....



With step by step instructions (from either of you)


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 19, 2013)

Lawra said:


> A Lego background would be awesome! Would my snake hurt himself on the corners/edges?


 I want to do that aswell!



Snowman said:


> Oh dear! What have I done?!!


 given us an awesome idea!

would she(woma) use a Lego house? Easy to upgrade when needed, and cheap!


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 19, 2013)

Lawra said:


> hehe created a monster. Im considering ripping foam out and replacing it with the tonne of Lego my parents still have from when I was little


I can imagine making her whole house/enclosure from Lego! Would be easy with all the cords and stuff


----------



## Lawra (Jul 19, 2013)

Same!!! And "rock" ledges would be super easy and strong too! I think most of my old Lego has rounded corners from me chewing on it to get them apart lol. Now how to get it from nsw to qld...


----------



## phatty (Jul 19, 2013)

Hers one I did I think it looks good but the paper ruins it 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RHAus (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm working on a rock wall I think even you will like snowman, will be 900x900 taken from natural rock.

heres a small hide I done playing with some colours.


----------



## Shane73 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi snowman, great pics mate thanks for sharing, must have been an awesome weekend.
Hope you dont mind but im going to save some of them pics for future reference, there exactly what im looking for.
Your opinion on other ppls back grounds, well your entitled to it, i would be quite proud of any of the backgrounds shown on this thread so far, and for me its not the colour but the texture of the rock. I understand alot of ppl use sand? for texture, does this not come out like sand papper?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 20, 2013)

Shane73 said:


> Hi snowman, great pics mate thanks for sharing, must have been an awesome weekend.
> Hope you dont mind but im going to save some of them pics for future reference, there exactly what im looking for.
> Your opinion on other ppls back grounds, well your entitled to it, i would be quite proud of any of the backgrounds shown on this thread so far, and for me its not the colour but the texture of the rock. I understand alot of ppl use sand? for texture, does this not come out like sand papper?



I havent tried sand on top of it but i use render, its got a few pores in it and allows claws to grab hold. My monitors climber verticality up and down it with no issues and use the rough parts to help shed.


Rick


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree snow, most make me cringe too.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's a tip for most of you. 

When photographing your 'rocks' 
don't use a flash or artificial light. It messes with the true colour of your rock.

As for the suggestion of using an airbrush, that will work for the base colours. But the final layer will still look better dry brushed just to pull the highlights up


----------



## Misnomer (Jul 20, 2013)

Snowman said:


>



Reckon 'the maker' over did it with the Sandstone Oxide?


----------



## Snowman (Jul 20, 2013)

RHAus said:


> I'm working on a rock wall I think even you will like snowman, will be 900x900 taken from natural rock.
> 
> heres a small hide I done playing with some colours.


Nice work! I look forward to seeing more multi coloured fake rocks. Keep them coming and inspire those that say it can't be done.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 20, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> I agree snow, most make me cringe too.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 20, 2013)

5potted said:


> . Speaking on behalf of the majority here who use render, the landscaping detail and colour you have outlined is not possible with polystyrene and render so to live up to your "realistic" standards as you said, latex or fiberglass would have to be used


you can get more detail than just flat rocks though , heres one i made using the same method and i like to think i managed to get a decent amount of detail into it i just completely stuffed up the painting , i was aiming for something like the real orange one snowman posted but kinda stuffed it up , i tried getting in some subtle changes but they stayed way to subtle and you barely notice them 

snowman , i completely agree with what your saying and thanks for the photos they will come in handy , as you can see from mine i too have a mono toned wall , which i why i have chosen not to make anymore directly into the enclosure until im happy with what i can produce


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 20, 2013)

I think the most unrealist part of some of the diy backgrounds is the fact people are using paint. Paint itself comes in colours that are very unnatural, the selection of paints needs to be choosen wisely. Oche, browns and a few other colours look natural but once you add a few coats you take away from the texture of the render. This is why i choose to just use a sandstone oxide in my render and not paint it, i thought it came out looking alot better then if i had added paint.














I would love to use fiberglass to do a background but it is very messy to work with an could possible give you sharper edgers then if using render, it is alot quicker to sculpt a background using fiberglass though and i will be attempting a bigger one using it (1400h x 900w).


Rick


----------



## Thyla (Jul 20, 2013)

Snowman said:


> At the end of the day the backgrounds are for our benefit. The animals don't care if its blank melamine with shelves or a decorated fake rock. They will act the same with both.



I'd have to disagree with you here. The more realistic and natural an enclosure is, the less stressed the reptile will feel inside. If you have a dull, basic setup, the reptile may get bored, and develop zoochosis behavior. I'd imagine reptiles are probably one of the least affected groups of animals but nevertheless it is important. I think the Southern Angle-headed Dragons need flowing water in their enclosure for example, otherwise they keel over and die.


----------



## zulu (Jul 20, 2013)

Thyla said:


> I'd have to disagree with you here. The more realistic and natural an enclosure is, the less stressed the reptile will feel inside. If you have a dull, basic setup, the reptile may get bored, and develop zoochosis behavior. I'd imagine reptiles are probably one of the least affected groups of animals but nevertheless it is important. I think the Southern Angle-headed Dragons need flowing water in their enclosure for example, otherwise they keel over and die.[/QUO
> 
> Zoochosis and angle heads keeling over and dying because they dont have flowing water is a load of croc.
> Best place to find may reptiles is around rubbish tips ,need to have plants and rocks etc is mainly for human viewing pleasure.
> Dont know how many hatchling reptiles ive sold and the owner has put them in a large landscaped cage ,then they ring and tell me its escaped,wont eat or sick etc.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 20, 2013)

Thyla said:


> I'd have to disagree with you here. The more realistic and natural an enclosure is, the less stressed the reptile will feel inside. If you have a dull, basic setup, the reptile may get bored, and develop zoochosis behavior. I'd imagine reptiles are probably one of the least affected groups of animals but nevertheless it is important. I think the Southern Angle-headed Dragons need flowing water in their enclosure for example, otherwise they keel over and die.


Snake bytes seem to do okay with breeding and keeping in tubs. Not my thing, but they seem to keep their animals alive.... I only keep snakes. The rest don't interest me as pets.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 20, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> you can get more detail than just flat rocks though , heres one i made using the same method and i like to think i managed to get a decent amount of detail into it i just completely stuffed up the painting , i was aiming for something like the real orange one snowman posted but kinda stuffed it up , i tried getting in some subtle changes but they stayed way to subtle and you barely notice them
> 
> snowman , i completely agree with what your saying and thanks for the photos they will come in handy , as you can see from mine i too have a mono toned wall , which i why i have chosen not to make anymore directly into the enclosure until im happy with what i can produce



When designing my background I actually saved your pics from another thread to rest to. I love the shapes, I think it looks amazing!


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 20, 2013)

This is my first attempt at a fake rock wall background. I would do a lot of things differently on my next attempt but it is functional for my bearded dragon. I tried spraying a light coat of black paint under the last coat and got a faint show through of it but it is hard to see in the picture.


----------



## justin91 (Jul 20, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I think the most unrealist part of some of the diy backgrounds is the fact people are using paint. Paint itself comes in colours that are very unnatural, the selection of paints needs to be choosen wisely. Oche, browns and a few other colours look natural but once you add a few coats you take away from the texture of the render. This is why i choose to just use a sandstone oxide in my render and not paint it, i thought it came out looking alot better then if i had added paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like your wall. I reckon the colour makes your monitors stand out a lot more. 
Honestly, it depends on the style of rock wall.. Some suit being all one colored. Some suit having a variety. 

I'm currently midway through my next rock wall design for my bearded dragon. I'm doing something different and doing an Egyptian theme. Don't think I've seen it done before. It's most likely going to be one colour as pyramids are one colour. I think I might borrow ricks idea and use sandstone oxide for the pyramids.


----------



## SnakesGrandad (Jul 20, 2013)

*Uh Oh*

Now that I know my wall looks like crap I shall take to it with an axe post haste


----------



## justin91 (Jul 20, 2013)

SnakesGrandad said:


> Now that I know my wall looks like crap I shall take to it with an axe post haste



I reckon it looks awesome! Looks better then mine lol. Looks like you put a lot of effort into it.


----------



## SnakesGrandad (Jul 20, 2013)

justin91 said:


> I reckon it looks awesome! Looks better then mine lol. Looks like you put a lot of effort into it.



I was a bit tongue in cheek there..lol

I do understand where Snowmans coming from in regards to colour though. Probably the colouring is the part of my project I'm least satisfied with. Especially after applying the Crommelins pond sealer. That process definitely altered the original colour and gave it that ''wet'' look.

Next round I might try some sandstone render or experiment with some oxides for colour. Maybe try some Silasec sealant in with the final coat using a Portland cement/grout render layer to see if it combats the shininess.

I do know everyone who has a go regardless of opinions needs a pat on the back for their efforts. As long as your happy that's the main thing.

And thanks for the compliment Justin, yours looks pretty fine . I'm digging that Sandstone look and the curves.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 20, 2013)

Lawra said:


> A Lego background would be awesome! Would my snake hurt himself on the corners/edges?





Snowman said:


> Oh dear! What have I done?!!


haha I made my girl a new house from it:lol: shes all curled up inside her "lego house"


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Jul 20, 2013)

Snowman do you ever post anything that isn't putting someone else down?
Just because you don't like it doesn't give you the right to judge other people's work which they are obviously proud of, especially when you can't produce photos of your own work.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2013)

SurrealReptiles said:


> Snowman do you ever post anything that isn't putting someone else down?


Not sure I know what you are talking about? I post my opinions and I'm sure if anything was out of line since I joined in 2009 the mods would act appropriately. My opinions and thoughts are just that. I'm honest and say things as I see them. Suffering from Aspergers my whole life I have read a lot about the condition and I aware that our observations are not always well recieved, though I find it hard to understand why. Someone recently mentioned that my photos need work. I can see what they are saying and appreciated the honest feedback. I'm an advocate for aspergers and would like people to be more aware of the syndrome and less judge mental. I make no apologies for the condition and never will. I want more people
to understand what it is and how it affects people. I work, I'm married, I raise a son. I'm not an idiot. I just don't process emotions like you do. Please take the time to read this: Asperger syndrome and adults | Better Health Channel
The way I see it is that if people don't know that their work sucks then they don't get the opportunity to learn and grow. I will never lie or speak false statements intentionally or lend my self to undue flattery. I don't see the point. To pat someone on the back for a job well done when it is not deserved is far too common these days. Though the compliments are given with the best intentions, it robs the person receiving the false statements of an oportunity to grow. 
I have never singled out someone's work and have made my own thread for the purpose of showing what natural rock formations in the north of Western Australia (pilbara) actually look like and the range of colours found in them is amazing. 
In this world we chose who and what affect us. Nothing someone says on he Internet should EVER make you feel bad. If you spend your life trying to impress or please others you will never be happy or content.
I have noted you joined APS in 2006 but have not added any friends or contributed anything positive. I have the WA keepers group with 141 members and the south west carpet python group with 57 members. I have also started many of my own threads for the benefit of the forum. I hold no ill will against you, and wish you all the best in your endeavors.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2013)

SurrealReptiles; said:


> Just because you don't like it doesn't give you the right to judge other people's work which they are obviously proud of, especially when you can't produce photos of your own work.


Have you ever seen a Hollywood movie and thought "wow that was really bad". Did you tell anyone a particular movie was bad? Have you ever made a Hollywood move before?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Not sure I know what you are talking about? I post my opinions and I'm sure if anything was out of line since I joined in 2009 the mods would act appropriately. My opinions and thoughts are just that. I'm honest and say things as I see them. Suffering from Aspergers my whole life I have read a lot about the condition and I aware that our observations are not always well recieved, though I find it hard to understand why. Someone recently mentioned that my photos need work. I can see what they are saying and appreciated the honest feedback. I'm an advocate for aspergers and would like people to be more aware of the syndrome and less judge mental. I make no apologies for the condition and never will. I want more people
> to understand what it is and how it affects people. I work, I'm married, I raise a son. I'm not an idiot. I just don't process emotions like you do. Please take the time to read this: Asperger syndrome and adults | Better Health Channel
> The way I see it is that if people don't know that their work sucks then they don't get the opportunity to learn and grow. I will never lie or speak false statements intentionally or lend my self to undue flattery. I don't see the point. To pat someone on the back for a job well done when it is not deserved is far too common these days. Though the compliments are given with the best intentions, it robs the person receiving the false statements of an oportunity to grow.
> I have never singled out someone's work and have made my own thread for the purpose of showing what natural rock formations in the north of Western Australia (pilbara) actually look like and the range of colours found in them is amazing.
> ...



I understand where you are coming from in regards to some background I have seen. Some just look like a horrendous mess of colour that doesn't resemble anything natural, others look great. Some people go for themes or a certain colour scheme. I don't think all DIY background deserve a "well done" or "looks great" and anything thinking that they are required to need to rethink their comments.

I did a google image search for rock formations before I started mine and came across a lot of photos similar to yours, without these I would of been totally lost for inspiration. Please continue to inspire us by adding more of your work so that we all have something to strive for. Without inspiration we would all have Exoterra backgrounds 

I'm hoping that once I do a few more background my eye for detail and texture of rock will improve. For now my monitors are enjoying there background that they run up and down all day or spend time napping on it for extended periods. I'm not 100% happy with it but I know it is functional for them and does look semi decent (a lot better then store brought background and at a faction of the price). A lot better then a white melamine wall that they couldn't use.


Rick


----------



## Lawra (Jul 21, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> haha I made my girl a new house from it:lol: shes all curled up inside her "lego house"



Photos!!!!!!!


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 21, 2013)

This is a post started by Snowman about what he thinks a rock wall should look like. He stated what he dislikes about fake rock walls and others have chimed in with how they have done things and got upset about his opinion. Yes he is blunt and sometimes comes across the wrong way on other peoples posts but this is his thread stating what he likes and dislikes. If people don't want his opinion then don't post on his thread and if he comments on your thread negatively then get upset.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 21, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> This is a post started by Snowman about what he thinks a rock wall should look like. He stated what he dislikes about fake rock walls and others have chimed in with how they have done things and got upset about his opinion. Yes he is blunt and sometimes comes across the wrong way on other peoples posts but this is his thread stating what he likes and dislikes. If people don't want his opinion then don't post on his thread and if he comments on your thread negatively then get upset.



He started a revolution with Lego!!!


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2013)

Lawra said:


> He started a revolution with Lego!!!


Viva la lego!


----------



## phatty (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is another on I have done

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2013)

phatty said:


> Here is another on I have done
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Nice work! The texture and colours are very natural. What method did you use?


----------



## phatty (Jul 21, 2013)

Blow touch now render and dry brush then heavy wet brush to add more colour

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 21, 2013)

SurrealReptiles said:


> Snowman do you ever post anything that isn't putting someone else down?
> Just because you don't like it doesn't give you the right to judge other people's work which they are obviously proud of, especially when you can't produce photos of your own work.



Snowmans has a right to his opinion on the look of the DIY backgrounds, its no different than when people speak out about the differences between pure and morph Morelia.

So lets respect that a difference of opinion is simply that, and refrain from personal attacks. This thread had some great reference photo, some great info and some light hearted tongue in cheek comments. I'd hate to delete the whole thing because a few people attack a person and not the issue


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> Snowmans has a right to his opinion on the look of the DIY backgrounds, its no different than when people speak out about the differences between pure and morph Morelia.
> 
> So lets respect that a difference of opinion is simply that, and refrain from personal attacks. This thread had some great reference photo, some great info and some light hearted tongue in cheek comments. I'd hate to delete the whole thing because a few people attack a person and not the issue


J-A-X
Justice Authority X, one of the lesser known X-Men, though equally deadly.


----------



## wildthings (Jul 21, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Viva la lego


Awesome, had to look twice


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 21, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Viva la lego!



hehe, I made up a plan to make a whole enclosure from lego! don't know if it will ever actually happen or not:lol:


----------



## crocka79 (Jul 21, 2013)

Universal rocks is actually available in a few different colour variations/styles. Just depends wether or not your local supplier stocks it or not. Usually they have one colour throughout the range like the one in Adelaide. don't think he wants to muck around getting in different colours.


----------



## Ramy (Jul 21, 2013)

SurrealReptiles said:


> Snowman do you ever post anything that isn't putting someone else down?
> Just because you don't like it doesn't give you the right to judge other people's work which they are obviously proud of, especially when you can't produce photos of your own work.



I think people are being harsh to Snowman. I don't actually think he's said anything offensive, unless people are being hyper-sensitive and taking it personally. The title of the thread suggests to me that the most realistic rock you have ever seen is real rock.

I'd like to point out that this is a forum. "A public meeting place for open discussion". Snowman has the right to express his opinion without being criticised for it. He's said several times that he's trying to provide inspiration. If you don't like it, don't join the discussion. If you disagree with him, please do join the discussion in a constructive manner.

Personally, I use glass enclosures with wooden branches, prefering smooth-barked trees. I personally like how easy it is to keep glass clean, and I don't want to lose my pythons in a mass of moss and ferns and vines. I like that glass lets more light in, where wooden enclosures need to be better lit from inside. (I acknowledge that glass doesn't retain heat, and I'm considering adding some insulating layers outside the glass near the basking points). For these reasons, I would like to add my support to those people who have very simple rock walls. If I made a rock wall, I would consider going for more understated colours (sandstone pond sealer?) so that I can see my animals on the rocks. And that's my opinion.

That said, I love DIY. Even when I don't make things, I like knowing how to make things. I understand the styrofoam and render method. I believe I could work out fibreglassing if the mood took me (but doubt I'll have the budget). Can anyone tell me how to make a latex background?


----------



## RedFox (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow people are sensitive. I for one am inspired to make something more complex and hopefully realistic. Since snowman started this thread I have being looking at google images and looking through my old photos. 

I'll post pictures when I am finished. 

@phatty your walls look really good. You should be proud.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. I don't feel vindicated or anything. I understand where the mono tone background builders are coming from too.
But back to the thread topic. Check this rock pool out for colours!!!!


----------



## Lawra (Jul 21, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Thanks guys. I don't feel vindicated or anything. I understand where the mono tone background builders are coming from too.
> But back to the threat topic. Check this rock pool out for colours!!!!



Amazing!!! If I ever got a water loving reptile I'd seriously look at giving this a go


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2013)

For those who want something a bit different perhaps some indigenous art work on your rocks. Some mineral turpentine lightly applied may do the etching. But I'm sure you can think of better ways to do it.


----------



## 5potted (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone working with render who wants to give the above a try, once the paint layer has dried it's pretty simple to sand down to the previous layer but GENTLY or you'll end up exposing the polystyrene (even a cloth would be sufficent). You will end up with some pretty cool grey sketches.


----------



## justin91 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Thanks guys. I don't feel vindicated or anything. I understand where the mono tone background builders are coming from too.
> But back to the threat topic. Check this rock pool out for colours!!!!



That is truly an amazing photo. If you took that, thats some good photography.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2013)

justin91 said:


> That is truly an amazing photo. If you took that, that's some good photography.


Cheers mate  It's just a HDR shot. You take an over exposed, an under exposed and a normally exposed photo and merge them together to make a single photo with lots of detail.


----------



## justin91 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Cheers mate  It's just a HDR shot. You take an over exposed, an under exposed and a normally exposed photo and merge them together to make a single photo with lots of detail.



That just completely blew over my head haha. I don't really know that much about photography. Main thing is, looks great.

Hi-jacking ur thread for a sec, any tips on coloring a pyramid? Should I just use sandstone oxide and keep it one color? Sandstone oxide is pretty close to the colour of pyramids.


----------



## B_STATS (Jul 23, 2013)

I've seen a lot of nice fake walls on this thread from the ones that have actually posted their work.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 23, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Photos!!!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 28, 2013)

Added for Snowman.


----------

